# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Box Version 2.4.5 Released Add Fix no network without repair imei

## mohamed73

*Asansam Box Version 2.4.5 Released Add Fix no network without repair imei*  *Asansam Box Version 2.4.5 Released      First Update OF Year 2014      * *  Add Repair No Network 4.3 Without Repair imei 
GT-I9300 Galaxy S3
GT-N7100 Galaxy Note II     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         Add Repair Special imei * *GT-I9300 Galaxy S3
GT-N7100 Galaxy Note II  Add One Click Write Serial Number   Other 2013-2014 phones Supported   Add Check Serial Number   All 2013-2014 phones supported  Add 2000 new Special Imei to database * *GT-I9300 Galaxy S3
GT-N7100 Galaxy Note II
GT-I9500 Galaxy S4    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         Add Repair BT Address With Root  All 2013-2014 phones supported    Add Change WIFI Address With Root  All 2013-2014 phones supported   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
------------------------ Download and extract to c:/asansam2(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *Just For Warm UP*** *
BR
ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

